# My Workout Journal



## Peterkay (Aug 20, 2020)

Personal stats - age:67; hight: 177,8 cm; weight: 84 kg
Started a 4 Day Power, Muscle, Burn Routine on 19th April. Due to unforeseen circumstances I was unable to workout from early June to late July and started the P, M, B routine again on 21st July.

*Wed. 19 August*
*Back, Calves & Abs*
*Warm Up*: Dynamic Stretching
*Deadlift*: 10 x 60 kg; 5 x 70 kg; 3 x 4 x 85 kg (Power)
Neutral Grip Pull Up: 3 x (7, 6, 5) x bodyweight (Muscle)
*Barbell Row*: 2 x 8 x 55 kg (Muscle) 
*Band Facepull*: 2 x 40 x resistance band (Burn)
*Stand Single Leg Dumbbell Calf Raise*: 2 x 12 x 5 kg Db (Muscle)
*Stand 45 degree Calf Raise*: 1 x 40 x bodyweight (Burn)
*Ab Wheel Rollout*: 2 x 12 x bodyweight.
*Cool Down*: Static Stretching.


----------



## solidassears (Aug 20, 2020)

Peterkay said:


> Personal stats - age:67; hight: 177,8 cm; weight: 84 kg
> Started a 4 Day Power, Muscle, Burn Routine on 19th April. Due to unforeseen circumstances I was unable to workout from early June to late July and started the P, M, B routine again on 21st July.
> 
> *Wed. 19 August*
> ...



Impressive! I'm 68, trying to get back close to where you are now after a year of surgeries and no gym time.. this getting old is the shits!


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 21, 2020)

solidassears said:


> Impressive! I'm 68, trying to get back close to where you are now after a year of surgeries and no gym time.. this getting old is the shits!



Pleased to meet you bro. Yeah, the worst thing about getting older is losing strength! But working out as regularly as possible does help! I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## solidassears (Aug 21, 2020)

Peterkay said:


> Pleased to meet you bro. Yeah, the worst thing about getting older is losing strength! But working out as regularly as possible does help! I'll be rooting for you!



Yes it helps a lot and I can see a huge difference in what I can do compared to friends my age who do not lift. I am not going to go there...


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 21, 2020)

Off to a good start.  Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 22, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine.*

*Saturday 22 August*
Was unable to do this workout on Friday due to meetings, etc.
*Pecs & Biceps*
*Flat Barbell Bench Press*: 10 x 30 kg; 5 x 50 kg; 4 x 3 x 65 kg (Power)
*Incline Bb Bench Press*: 3 x 10 x 40 kg (Muscle)
*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press*: 2 x 10 x 18,5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*Flat Db Fly*: 1 x 40 x 6,5 kg/Db (Burn)
*Incline Db Fly*: 1 x 30 x 6,5 kg/Db (Burn)
*Pinwheel Curl*: 5 x 6,5 kg Db; 2 x 5 x 16,5 kg Db (Power)
*EZ Bar Curl*: 3 x 10 x 25 kg (Muscle)
*Incline Alt Db Curl*: 1 x 40 x 6,5 kg/Db (Burn)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 24, 2020)

It's awesome.


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 25, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Quads and Hams*

*Monday 24 August*
*Warmup*: Dynamic stretching
*Barbell Back Squat*: 1 x 10 x 30 kg; 5 x 50 kg; 4 x 4 x 72,5 kg (Power)
*Barbell Hack Squat*: 3 x 10 x 35 kg (Muscle)
*Barbell Front Squat*: 2 x 25 kg (Muscle)
*Leg Extension*: 1 x 40 x 17,5 kg (Burn)
*Romanian Deadlift*: 1 x 5 x 30 kg; 2 x 5 x 55 kg (Power)
*Leg Curl*: 3 x 8 x 27,5 kg (Muscle)
*Leg Curl*: 1 x 30 x 10 kg (Burn)
*Cool-down*: Static stretching


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 25, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Off to a good start.  Looking forward to the updates.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 25, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> It's awesome.



Thanks


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 27, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Deltoids & Triceps*

*Wednesday 26 August*
*Delts*
*Warmup*: Dynamic stretching
*Seated Barbell O H Press*: 10 x 20 kg; 5 x 30 kg; 4 x 5 x 40 kg (Power)
*Seated Arnold Press*: 3 x 8 x 12,5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*Barbell Front Raise*: 2 x 12 x 15 kg (Muscle)
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise*: 1 x 30 x 4,5 kg/Db; 1 x 30 x 3 kg/Db (Burn)
*Tri's*
*Closegrip Bench Press*: 2 x 5 x 55 kg (Power)
*EZ Bar Skull Crush*: 3 x 12 x 20 kg (Muscle)
*Dumbbell French Press*: 1 x 40 x 3 kg/Db (Burn)
*Stand Triceps Pulldown*: 1 x 30 x resistance band (Burn)
*Cooldown*: Static stretching


----------



## solidassears (Aug 28, 2020)

You're doing great! I was at the gym today working with a trainer but I have never kept a log. I wish I had, I've been back in the gym three days a week since min June when I got the OK from my spine surgeon. I still have a way to go to get back to where I was last October when the shit hit the fan and I realized I had to get surgery, but I'm feeling so much better and the results so far I am more than pleased with. I've been doing singles all week until today. Today I was doing 12 reps, then 10, 8, 6, 4 and 2 my first lift was deep skull crusher, rather than touching my forehead, I was touching the bench behind my head. Started with 40 pounds @ 12 reps, then 50 pounds at 10, 55 at 8, 60 at 6, 65, 70 at 4 and 75 pounds at 2 reps.. about 30 seconds rest between sets. 

The next one was a killer... seated military press! 12 with just the 45 pound bar, then 12 with 2 1/2 per side added, then 10 with a 5 pound plate on each side so 60 pounds, then 8 reps @ 65 6 reps @ 70 but I couldn't get the last two without resting, so 70 again @ 4 reps and then 75 pounds at 2 reps... All these are also done slow so I can be aware of my form, if I break form at all, I have to start over.. Trainer is tough! Won't bore you will the rest, I'm nursing deep quad muscle bruising on my left leg, so the leg work was more about just moving the leg. But it sure feels good to feel the burn again!


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 29, 2020)

solidassears said:


> You're doing great! I was at the gym today working with a trainer but I have never kept a log. I wish I had, I've been back in the gym three days a week since min June when I got the OK from my spine surgeon. I still have a way to go to get back to where I was last October when the shit hit the fan and I realized I had to get surgery, but I'm feeling so much better and the results so far I am more than pleased with. I've been doing singles all week until today. Today I was doing 12 reps, then 10, 8, 6, 4 and 2 my first lift was deep skull crusher, rather than touching my forehead, I was touching the bench behind my head. Started with 40 pounds @ 12 reps, then 50 pounds at 10, 55 at 8, 60 at 6, 65, 70 at 4 and 75 pounds at 2 reps.. about 30 seconds rest between sets.
> 
> The next one was a killer... seated military press! 12 with just the 45 pound bar, then 12 with 2 1/2 per side added, then 10 with a 5 pound plate on each side so 60 pounds, then 8 reps @ 65 6 reps @ 70 but I couldn't get the last two without resting, so 70 again @ 4 reps and then 75 pounds at 2 reps... All these are also done slow so I can be aware of my form, if I break form at all, I have to start over.. Trainer is tough! Won't bore you will the rest, I'm nursing deep quad muscle bruising on my left leg, so the leg work was more about just moving the leg. But it sure feels good to feel the burn again!



Well done bro! Keep it up just don't rush it. Take it slow and keep a steady increase of either reps and/or resistance.


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 29, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Back; Calves & Abs*

*Saturday 29 August*
*Warm Up*: Dynamic Stretching
*Deadlift*: 10 x 60 kg; 5 x 70 kg; 3 x 5 x 85 kg (Power)
*Neutralgrip Pull Up*: 3 x (7/5/4) x Bodyweight (Muscle)
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row*: 2 x 8 x 26,5 kg/Arm (Muscle)
*Straight Arm Pulldown w Band*: 1 x 40 x *Red Band (Burn)
*Stand Single Leg Dumbbell Calf Raise*: 2 x 15 x 5 kg Db (Muscle)
*Stand 2 Leg 45 Degree Calf Raise*: 1 x 40 x Bodyweight (Burn)
*Ab Wheel Rollout*: 2 x 15
*Cool Down*: Static Stretching 

* Not sure of the exact resistance of the band but in doing the 40 rep burn set I had to rest briefly after 20 reps and then again after 30 reps so as to complete the 40 reps.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 31, 2020)

You are doing great! Keep it up!


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 1, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine. Monday 31 August 2020*

*Pecs & Biceps*
*Warm Up*: Dynamic Stretching
*Barbell Flat Bench Press*: 10 x 30 kg; 5 x 50 kg; 4 x 4 x 65 kg. (Power)
*Barbell Incline Bench Press*: 3 x 8 x 42,5 kg (Muscle)
*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press*: 3 x 8 x 19,5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*Incline Dumbbell Fly*: 1 x 30 x 7,5 kg/Db (Burn)
*Pinwheel Curl*: 2 x 4 x 17,5 kg Db/Arm (Power)
*Incline Alternating Dumbbell Curl*: 3 x 10 x 12,5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*Dumbbell Preacher Curl*: 1 x 35 x 5 kg/Db (Burn)
*Cool Down*: Static Stretching


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 1, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> You are doing great! Keep it up!



Thanks!


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 3, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Quads and Hams*

*Thursday 3 September*
*Warm Up*: Dynamic stretching
*Bb Back Squat*: 10 x 30 kg; 5 x x50 kg; 4 x 5 x 72,5 kg (Power)
*Bb Hack Squat*: 3 x 10 x 40 kg (Muscle)
*Leg Extension*: 1 x 40 x 18 kg; 1 x 40 x 15 kg (Burn)
*Romanian Deadlift*: 2 x 4 x 60 kg (Power)
*Leg Extension*: 3 x 10 x 27,5 kg (Muscle)
*Romanian Deadlift*: 1 x 40 x 15 kg Burn)
*Cool Down*: Static stretching and foam rolling


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 4, 2020)

Peterkay said:


> *Thursday 3 September*
> *Warm Up*: Dynamic stretching
> *Bb Back Squat*: 10 x 30 kg; 5 x x50 kg; 4 x 5 x 72,5 kg (Power)
> *Bb Hack Squat*: 3 x 10 x 40 kg (Muscle)
> ...



Typo on Hamstring exercises - Leg Curl, not Leg Extension!


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 5, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Deltoids & Triceps*

*Saturday 5 September*
*Warm Up*: Dynamic Stretching
*Delts*
*Seated Overhead Press*: 10 x 20 kg; 5 x 30 kg; 4 x 3 x 42,5 kg (4 reps last set) (Power)
*Seated Arnold Press*: 3 x 8 x 13,5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*Db Lateral Raise*: 3 x 8 x 8,5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*Db Front Raise*: 1 x 40 x 3 kg/Db (Burn)
*Triceps*
*Closegrip Bench Press*: 2 x 4 x 57,5 kg (Power)
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher*: 3 x 8 x 25 kg (Muscle)
*Band Push Down*: 1 x 40 (Burn)
*Db Kickback*: 1 x 40 x 3 kg/Db (Burn)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 7, 2020)

Peterkay said:


> Thanks!



Welcome.


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 8, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Back; Calves & Abs*

*Tuesday 8 September*

*Warm Up:* Dynamic Stretching
*Sumo Deads:* 10 x 60 kg; 5 x 75 kg; 3 x 3 x 90 kg (Power)
*Pull Up:* 3 x (7; 6; 5) x Bw (Muscle)
*Pendlay Rows:* 2 x 10 x 55 kg (Muscle)
*Standing Band Rows:* 1 x 40 (underhand) grip; 1 x 40 (neutral grip) (Burn)
*Single Leg Stand Db Calf Raise:* 3 x 12 x 6,5 kg Db (Muscle)
*2 Leg 45 Degree Stand Calf Raise:* 1 x 40  x Bw (Burn)
*Ab Wheel Rollout:* 3 x 12
*Cool Down:* Static Stretching


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 10, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Pecs & Biceps*

*Thursday 10 September*
All workouts start with a warm up and and cool down.
*Pecs*
*Barbell Flat Bench Press:* 10 x 30 kg; 5 x 50 kg; 4 x 5 x 65 kg (Power)
*Barbell Incline Bench Press:* 3 x 8 x 45 kg (Muscle)
*Dumbbell Decline Press:* 2 x 8 x 19,5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*Flat Dumbbell Fly:* 1 x 40 x 7,5 kg/Db (Burn)
*Bi's*
*Dumbbell Concentration Curl:* 2 x 3 x 17,5 kg Db/Arm (Power)
*Incline Alternating Db Curl:* 3 x 10 x 12,5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*EZ Bar Spider Curl:* 1 x 30 x 10 kg (Burn)


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 12, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Quads and Hams*

*12 September*
*Quads*
*Back Squat:* 8 x 50 kg; 5 x 60 kg; 4 x 5 x 75 kg (Power)
*Front Squat:* 3 x 8 x 30 kg (Muscle)
*Db Step Up:* 2 x 10/leg x 5 kg/Db (Muscle)
*Leg Extension:* 1 x 40 x 18 kg; 1 x 40 x 16 kg (Burn)
*Hams* 
*Romanian Deadlift:* 2 x 5 x 60 kg (Power)
*Leg Curl:* 3 x 10 x 30 kg (Muscle)
*Leg Curl:* 1 x 40 x 10 kg (Burn)


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 13, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Deltoids & Triceps*

*Sunday 13 September*
*Delts*
*Seated Barbell Press:* 10 x 20 kg; 5 x 30 kg; 4 x 4 x 42,5 kg
*Seated Arnold Press:* 3 x 10 x 13,5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:* 2 x 10 x 8,5 kg/Db; 1 x 10 x 7,5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Front Raise:* 1 x 40 x 3 kg/Db
*Tri's*
*Closegrip Bench Press:* 2 x 5 x 57,5 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:* 3 x 10 x 25 kg
*Band Push Down:* 1 x 40
*Overhead Dumbbell Tri Ext:* 1 x 40 x 5 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 16, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Back; Calves & Abs*

*Tuesday 15 September*
*Back*
*Deadlift:* 10 x 60 kg; 3 x 75 kg; 3 x 85 kg; 3 x 4 x 90 kg
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:* 10 x 11,5 kg; 3 x 10 x 26,5 kg
*Seated Bench Row:* 12 x 25 kg; 2 x 12 x 27,5 kg
*Straight Arm Pulldown:* with band 1 x 40
*Calf*
Standing Single Leg Db Calf Raise: 3 x 15 x 6,5 kg

Not feeling too well - change of season cold or hayfever?? so didn't do pull ups or burn set of calf raises as well as leaving out ab sets.


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 18, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Pecs & Biceps*

*Thursday 17 September*

*Pecs*
*Barbell Bench Press:* 10 x 30 kg; 5 x 55 kg; 4 x 4 x 67,5 kg
*Barbell Incline Bench Press:* 3 x 10 x 45 kg
*Dumbbell Bench Press:* 2 x 10 x 20,5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Fly:* 1 x 40 x 7,5 kg/Db

*Biceps*
*Pinwheel Curl:* 10 x 7,5 kg/Db; 2 x 4 x 17,5 kg Db/Arm
*EZ Bar Curl:* 2 x 8 x 30 kg; 1 x 6 x 30 kg
*Incline Alternating Db Curl:* 1 x 40 x 5 kg Db/Arm


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 19, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Quads and Hams*

*Saturday 19 September*

*Quads*
*Barbell Back Squat:* 8 x 50 kg; 5 x 65 kg; 4 x 4 x 77,5 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat:* 3 x 12 x 40 kg
*Barbell Front Squat:* 2 x 8 x 32,5 kg
*Leg Extension:* 2 x 40 x 18,5 kg

*Hams*
*RDL:* 2 x 5 x 65 kg
*RDL:* 3 x 8 x 35 kg
*Leg Curl:* 1 x 40 x 10 kg


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 21, 2020)

Wow, It's going great! 

Thanks for the update...


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 21, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> Wow, It's going great!
> 
> Thanks for the update...



Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 21, 2020)

*Delts and Triceps*

*Sunday 20 September.*

Was feeling a bit off color due to a cold - change of seasons here in the southern hemisphere going into spring but still experiencing the odd cold spell! Anyway, decided not to do the Power, Muscle, Burn routine and changed it up a bit with lighter loads.

*Delts* 
*Dumbbell Standing Shoulder Press:* 10 x 10 kg/Db; 8 x 12,5 kg/Db; 6 x 15,5 kg/Db
*Seated Arnold Press:* 3 x 10 x 13,5 kg/Db
*Alternating Front/Lateral/Rear Db Raise:* 2 x 8 x 5 kg/Db (slow, controlled & paused movements)

*Triceps*
*Lying EZ Bar Triceps Extension:* 5 x 30 kg; 8 x 27 kg; 10 x 25 kg
*Incline Db Tri Extension:* 15 x 5 kg/Db; 12 x 7,5 kg/Db; 10 x 8,5 kg/Db
*Band Push Down:* 1 x 40


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 23, 2020)

*Back, Calves & Abs*

*Tue 22 September*

Still feeling a bit shitty so again didn't do the complete Power, Muscle, Burn routine.

*Back*
*Deadlift:* 10 x 50 kg; 8 x 60 kg; 6 x 70 kg; 5 x 80 kg; 2 x 5 x 90 kg
*Neutral Grip Pull Up:* 3 x 5 x Bodyweight
*Barbell Lying Row:* 2 x 8 x 50 kg

*Calves*
*Seated Barbell Calf Raise:* 3 x 17 x 30 kg Bb


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 23, 2020)

Doing great Peter.   Keep it going.


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 24, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Doing great Peter.   Keep it going.



Thanks so much


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 24, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Pecs & Biceps*

*Thursday 24 September*

Decided to make a bit of a change and threw in some 1/4 rep sets

*Pecs*
*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press:* (warm up sets)10 x 11,5 kg/Db; 8 x 16,5 kg/Db;
(work sets) 1 x 8 x 26,5 kg/Db; 3 x 5 x 21,5 kg/Db (1/4 reps in last 2 sets)
*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:* 3 x 6 x 16,5 kg/Db (all reps and sets iso 1/4 reps)
*Chest Dips:* 2 x 8 x Body weight
*Dumbbell Incline Fly:* 1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Flat Fly:* 1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db

*Biceps* 
*Pinwheel Curl:* (warm up set) 1 x 5 x 8,5 kg/Db/Arm;
(work sets) 2 x 5 x 17,5 kg/Db/Arm
*EZ Bar Curl:* 3 x 8 x 30 kg
*Dumbbell Hammer Curl:* 1 x 40 x 5 kg (brief rest after 30 reps)


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 26, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Quads and Hams*

*Saturday 26 September*

*Quads*
*Barbell Back Squat:*10 x 50 kg; 5 x 65 kg; 4 x 4 x 80 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat:* 3 x 10 x 45 kg
*Dumbbell Walking Lunge:* 2 x 8/leg x 5 kg/Db
*Leg Extension:* 2 x 35 x 20 kg

*Hams*
*RDL:* 5 x 50 kg; 2 x 5 x 67,5 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:* 3 x 10 x 30 kg
*RDL:* 40 x 17 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 27, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Deltoids & Triceps*

*Sunday 27 September*

*Delts*
*Seated Barbell Overhead Press:* 1 x 10 x 20 kg; 1 x 5 x 30 kg
4 x 5 x 42,5 kg
*Seated Bent-over Db Rear Delt Fly:* 3 x 8 x 7,5 kg/Db
*Db Lateral Raise:* 3 x 8 x 8,5 kg/Db (Super Set with Front Raise)
*Db Front Raise:* 3 x 6 x 8,5 kg/Db
*Face Pull w Band:* 2 x 40

*Tri's*
*Close Grip Bench Press:* 1 x 10 x 30 kg; 2 x 4 x 60 kg
*Single Arm Push Down w Band:* 3 x 10/Arm x band doubled
*Db Kickback:* 1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 28, 2020)

Peterkay said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!



It's ok. Please keep postings.


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 30, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Back; Calves & Abs*

*Tuesday 29 September*

*Back*
*Deadlift:* 10 x 60 kg; 8 x 70 kg; 5 x 85 kg; 3 x 4 x 95 kg
*Pull Up:* 3 x (6, 5, 4) + *Pull Down:* 12 x Band
*Pendlay Row:* 2 x 10 x 55 kg
*Seated Bench Row:* 1 x 40 x 15 kg (too easy); 1 x 40 x 18,5 kg (better, but still a bit light!)

*Calves*
*Standing 1 Leg Db Calf Raise:* 3 x 15 x 7,5 kg Db
*45 Degree 2 Leg Standing Calf Raise:* 1 x 40 x Bw

*Abs*
*Ab Wheel Rollout*: 2 x 12


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 2, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Pecs & Biceps*

*Thursday 1st October*

*Pecs*
*Barbell Bench Press:* 10 x 30 kg; 6 x 50 kg; 3 x 60 kg; 4 x 3 x 70 kg
*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:* 3 x 8 x 16,5 kg/Db (unilateral iso-1/4 rep at bottom)
*Chest Dip:* 2 x 8 x Bw
*Dumbbell Incline Fly:* 2 x 40 x 6,5 kg/Db

*Biceps*
*EZ Bar Curl:* 2 x 3 x 40 kg
*Dumbbell Incline Alternating Curl:* 3 x 10 x 12,5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Alternating Hammer Curl:* 2 x 40 x 5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 3, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Quads and Hams*

*Sunday 3 October*

*Quads:* 
*Bb Back Squat:* 10 x 50 kg; 5 x 65 kg; 4 x 5 x 80 kg
*Bb Front Squat:* 3 x 8 x 40 kg
*Db Forward Lunge:* 2 x 8/leg x 6,5 kg/Db
*Leg Extension:* 2 x 40 x 20 kg

*Hams*
*RDL:* 5 x 50 kg; 2 x 4 x 70 kg
*RDL:* 3 x 10 x 35 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:* 1 x 40 x 15 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 4, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Deltoids & Triceps*

*Sunday 4 October*

*Delts*
*Seated Barbell Press:* 10 x 20 kg; 5 x 35 kg; 4 x 4 x 45 kg
*Seated Arnold Press:* 3 x 8 x 14,5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:* 2 x 10 x 8,5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Front Raise:* 1 x 20 x 5 kg/Db straight down to 15 x 3 kg/Db

*Tri's*
*Close Grip Bench Press:* 2 x 5 x 60 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:* 3 x 10 x 25 kg
*Dumbbell Kickback:* 1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 5, 2020)

You are doing good!


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 7, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Back; Calves & Abs*

*Tuesday 6th October*

*Back*
*Deadlift:* 10 x 60 kg; 8 x 75 kg; 6 x 85 kg; 3 x 5 x 95 kg
*Pull Up:* 5 x Bw (wide grip); 2 x (6; 5) x Bw (neutral grip)
*Dumbbell Bentover Unilateral Row:* 2 x 12 x 26,5 kg Db/Arm
*Band Face Pull:* 2 x 40 x Band

*Calves*
*Seated Calf Raise:* 3 x 15 x 40 kg
*45[SUP]0[/SUP] Standing Calf Raise:* 1 x 40 x Bw

*Ab Wheel Rollout:* 2 x 12


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 7, 2020)

Peterkay said:


> *Tuesday 6th October*
> 
> *Back*
> *Deadlift:* 10 x 60 kg; 8 x 75 kg; 6 x 85 kg; 3 x 5 x 95 kg
> ...



Forgot to add that after Pull Ups I followed with 2 x 12 of unilateral double band Pull Downs


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 9, 2020)

*Power, Muscle, Burn Routine: Pecs & Biceps*

*Thursday 8th October*

*Pecs*
*Barbell Flat Bench Press:* 12 x 30 kg; 8 x 50 kg; 5 x 60 kg; 3 x 65 kg
                                               4 x 4 x 70 kg
*Barbell Incline Bench Press:* 3 x 7 x 50 kg
*Dumbbell Decline Bench Press:* 2 x 8 x 21,5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Incline Fly:* 1 x 40 x 6,5 kg/Db

*Biceps*
*Pinwheel Curl:* 10 x 6,5 kg/Db; 5 x 10,5 kg/Db; 2 x 4 x 18,5 kg/Db
*EZ Bar Curl:* 3 x 10 x 20 kg (first 2 sets close grip, last set wide grip)
*Dumbbell Incline Alternating Curl:* 1 x 40 x 6,5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 10, 2020)

*New Fat Burning Routine*

*Saturday 10th October*

I completed the 12 weeks recommended for the Power, Muscle, Burn routine awhile back and have decided to make a change. I'd like to lose some belly fat for the coming summer. It's basically a 4 day Upper, Lower split with arms on the leg day. Rest period between sets: 30 sec all ab exercises; 60 sec for all other exercises expect Hack Squat - 90 sec; Deadlift & Back squat - 120 sec. Also giving intermittent fasting a try (16 - 8 hr)

*Incline Alternating Dumbbell Curl:*
warm up sets 2 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
working sets 3 x 8 x 13,5 kg/Db 
*Close Grip Bench Press:* 
w u sets 2 x 12 x 15 kg
work sets 3 x 10 x 30 kg
*1 Leg Standing Db Calf Raise:*
w u sets 2 x 12 x Bw
work sets 3 x 12 x 7,5 kg Db/Leg
*Leg Extension:* 
w u sets 2 x 12 x 10 kg
work sets 3 x 12 x 20 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat:*
w u set 1 x 12 x 20 kg
work sets 3 x 10 x 40 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
work sets 3 x 12 x 20 kg
*Lying Leg Raise:*
3 x 12


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 11, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Sunday 11th October*

*Incline Barbell Bench Press:* 2 x 12 x 20 kg; 3 x 8 x 45 kg
*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:* 3 x 12 x 16,5 kg/Db
*Pull Up:* 2 x 12 x Band Pull Down as a warm up; 3 x (6, 5, 4) x Bw
*2 Arm Dumbbell Row:*  2 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db; 3 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db
*Seated Arnold Press:* 2 x 12 x 5 kg/Db; 1 x 8 x 15,5 kg/Db; 2 x 8 x 13,5 kg/Db
*Seated Lateral Raise:* 3 x 12 x 5 kg/Db (super slow with pause at top)
*Ab Wheel Rollout:* 3 x 12 x bw


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 14, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Tuesday 13th October*

*EZ Bar Curl:* 2 x 12 x 15 kg; 3 x 10 x 25 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:* 2 x 12 x 10 kg; 3 x 12 x 20 kg
*Seated Calf Raise:* 2 x 12 x 20 kg; 3 x 15 x 40 kg
*Barbell Back Squat:* 2 x 12 x 30 kg; 3 x 10 x 50 kg
*Dumbbell Forward Lunge:* 2 x 10/leg x 5 kg/Db
*Barbell RDL:* 3 x 12 x 30 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 16, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Thursday 15 October*

*Pull Up:* 2 x 12 x Band (pull down for warm up)
3 x (8; 5; 4) x Bw
*Barbell Bent Over Row:* 3 x 8 x 50 kg
*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:* 2 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 18,5 kg/Db
*Flat Barbell Bench Press:* 3 x 8 x 5o kg
*Partial Lateral Raise:* 1 x 12 x 3 kg/Db (full lateral raise - warm up for partial)
3 x 15 x 10,5 kg/Db
*Seated Lateral Raise:* 3 x 8 x 6,5 kg/Db
*Leg over Bench Ab Crunch:* 2 x 15


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm finding the shortened rest times between sets really challenging even though I've dropped the weght of all my exercises! Have also cut my carb intake alot so maybe that's also a contributing factor?


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 17, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Saturday 17 October*

*Incline Alternating Dumbbell Curl:* 2 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 13,5 kg/Db
*Close Grip Bench Press:* 2 x 12 x 15 kg
3 x 12 x 30 kg
*Standing Single Leg Db Calf Raise: * 2 x 12 x Bw
3 x 12 x 8,5 kg Db/Leg
*Leg Extention:* 2 x 12 x 15 kg
3 x 12 x 25 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat:* 1 x 12 x 20 kg
3 x 12 x 40 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:* 3 x 10 x 25 kg
*Lying Leg Raise:* 1 x 15; 2 x 12


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 18, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Sunday 18 October*

*Deadlift:* 2x 12 x 40 kg
3 x 8 x 70 kg
*Pull Up:* 3 x (9; 8; 6) x Bw + band assist last few reps
*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:* 2 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 18,5 kg/Db
*Flat Barbell Bench Press:* 3 x 10 x 50 kg
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:* 3 x 10 x 21,5 kg Db/Arm
*Seated Arnold Press:* 2 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
1 x 5 x 16,5 kg/Db; 2 x 9 x 13,5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 22, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Tuesday 20 October*

*EZ Bar Curl:*
2 x 12 x 15 kg; 3 x 12 x 25 kg (60 sec rest between sets)
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
2 x 12 x 15 kg; 3 x 8 x 25 kg (60 sec rest)
*Seated Calf Raise:*
1 x 12 x 40 kg; 3 x 12 x 50 kg (20 sec rest between sets)
*Barbell Back Squat:*
2 x 12 x 30 kg; 3 x 8 x 55 kg (120 sec rest)
*Straight Leg Deadlift:*
3 x 12 x 40 kg (60 sec rest)
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
2 x 15 x kneeling Bw (30 sec rest)


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 22, 2020)

Very consistent.  Onward and upward Peter.


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 23, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Thursday 22 October*

*Incline Db Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db; 3 x 8 x 20,5 kg/Db
*Flat Bb Bench Press:*
3 x (10, 8, 6) x 55 kg
*Band Pull Down:* (as warm up for PullUp) 
2 x 12
*Pull Up:* 3 x (6, 5, 4 +3 band assist) x Bw
*Barbell Pendlay Row:*
3 x 10 x 50 kg
*Standing Bb Military Press:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg; 3 x 8 x 30 kg
*Standing Lateral Raise:*
3 x 10 x 6,5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 24, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Saturday 24 October*

Decided to concentrate on the arms and go slow on the legs today.

*Incline Alternating Db Curl:*
2 x 12 x 6,25 kg/Db; 3 x 8 x (14,5; 13,5; 12,5 kg/Db)
*Close Grip Bb Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 17,5 kg; 3 x 12 x 35 kg
*EZ Bar Curl:*
3 x 10 x 20 kg
*Band Push Down:*
3 x 10 x Double Band
*Alternating Db Hammer Curl:*
2 x 30 x 5 kg/Db
*Db Kick Back:*
2 x 30 x 5 kg/Db
*Bb Hack Squat:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg; 1 x 10 x 40 kg; 1 x 10 x 50 kg
*Cap'n Chair Knee Raise:*
3 x 15


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 26, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Sunday 25 October*

I was a bit strapped for time and it was also extremely hot and humid so I decided to do a shortened workout.

*Deadlift:*
1 x 10 x 50 kg; 
1 x 5 x 65 kg; 
3 x 5 x 80 kg
*Incline Barbell Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 30 kg
1 x 8 x 50 kg
2 x 6 x 50 kg
*Straight Arm Pull Down with Resistance Band:*
3 x 12 x Band followed immediately with no rest time by
*Face Pull:*
2 x 12 x Band


----------



## Peterkay (Oct 28, 2020)

This working week (Mon - Fri) is just crazy with work related meetings and functions, etc! So I've decided to rest up and start again on Saturday - which means I just miss 2 workouts, 1 upper and 1 lower body.


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 2, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Saturday 31 October*

*Incline Alternating Db Curl:*
2 x 12 x 6,5 kg/Db
3 x 8 x 13,5 kg/Db
*Close Grip Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg
3 x 10 x 40 kg
*Standing Barbell Calf Raise*:
1 x 12 x 20 kg
3 x 12 x 50 kg
*Leg Extension:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg
3 x 12 x 30 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg
3 x 10 x 50 kg
*Leg Curl:*
3 x 12 x 25 Kg
*Ab Wheel Rollout*
2 x 15
*Standing Db Curl:*
1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db
*Incline Db Triceps Extension:*
1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 2, 2020)

How are you feeling? Getting stronger?  Looking leaner?


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 5, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> How are you feeling? Getting stronger?  Looking leaner?



I was progressing nicely but then these past 2 weeks have been pretty disruptive! Last week was really busy with work related meetings, wife's 50th birthday and the wedding of a family member. Then I developed some sort of infection in my butt region - really painful! Saw a doc who gave me antibiotics, ointments and booked me off for the week. I truly hope to be able to start working out again this weekend!


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 7, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Saturday 7 November*
*EZ Bar Curl:*
2 x 12 x 15 kg;
3 x 10 x 25 kg
*Close Grip Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg;
3 x 10 x 45 kg
*Db Standing Single Leg Calf Raise:*
2 x 12 x 6 kg;
3 x 12 x 8,5 kg
*Leg Extension:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg;
3 x 10 x 35 kg
*Bb Front Squat:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
3 x 8 x 30 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
3 x 10 x 27,5 kg
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
2 x 15

Hopefully I can get back into a consistant 4 workouts per week again after these past two disruptive weeks!


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 8, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Sunday 8 November*

*Deadlift:*
2 x 10 x 50 kg;
3 x 8 x 70 kg
*Pull Up:*
3 x (7, 5, 3 + 3 band assist) x Bw
*Incline Barbell Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 30 kg;
3 x (8, 7, 6) x 50 kg
*Flat Db Bench Press:*
3 x 10 x 18,5 kg/Db
*Db Row:*
3 x 10 x 18,5 kg/Db
*Seated Db OH Press:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db;
3 x 10 x 11,5 kg/Db
*Seated Db Lateral Raise:*
1 x 20 x 5 kg/Db

Good to get back into the swing of things! But I'm still finding the shortened rest times between sets a challenge! 90 secs for big compounds - Deads and Squats, and 60 secs between all other sets.


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 11, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Tuesday 10 November*

*EZ Bar Curl:*
2 x (10, 9, 8) x 15 kg
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
2 x (10, 9, 8) x 15 kg
3 x 8 x 30 kg
Above 2 exercises super setted
*Seated Calf Raise:*
3 x 15 x 56,5 kg
*Barbell Back Squat:*
2 x 12 x 30 kg
3 x 1o x 55 kg
*Straight Leg Deadlift:*
2 x 12 x 30 kg
3 x 8 x 50 kg
*Knee Over Bench Ab Crunch:*
2 x 15


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 12, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Thursday 12November*

*Incline Db Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 20,5 kg/Db
*Flat Bb Bench Press:*
3 x (10, 10, 8) x 55 kg
*Pull Up:*
2 x 12 x Banded Pulldown as warm-up
3 x (7, 6, 5+2 band assisted) x Bw
*Bb Pendlay Row:*
3 x 10 x 50 kg
*Standing Bb Overhead Press:*
2 x 10 x 20 kg
3 x (10, 10, 8) x 30 kg
*Standing Db Lateral Raise:*
3 x 8 x 8,5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 14, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Saturday 14 November*

*Incline Alternating Db Curl:*
2 x 12 x 6,5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 13,5 kg/Db
*Close Grip Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg
3 x 10 x 47,5 kg
*Standing Single Leg Calf Raise:*
2 x 12 x 6,5 kg Db
3 x 12 x 9,5 kg Db
*Leg Extension:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg
3 x 12 x 35 kg
*Bd Hack Squat:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg
3 x 8 x 55 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:* 
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
3 x 15
*Standing Db Curl:*
3 x 10 x 10,5 kg/Db
*Banded Triceps Push Down:*
3 x 12 x Band doubled


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 15, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

Sunday 15 November

*InclineBarbell Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 30 kg
3 x 8 x (55 kg, 52 kg, 50 kg)
*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:*
3 x 12 x 19,5 kg/Db
*Wide Grip Pull Up:*
3 x (5, 5 last rep kipping, 4 pause 1)
*Single Arm Db Row:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg Db
3 x 12 x 21,5 kg Db
*Seated Arnold Press:*
2 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db
*Seated Lateral Raise:*
2 x 15 x 5 kg/Db
*Banded Face Pull:*
2 x 15 x Band


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 17, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Tuesday 17 November*

*EZ Bar Curl:*
2 x 12 x 15 kg;
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
2 x 12 x 15 kg;
1 x 4 x 30 kg really felt uncomfortable so immediately downloaded to 25 Kg & completed with 10 reps
2 x 12 x 25 kg
*45 Degree Standing Calf Raise:*
2 x 30 x 2 Leg Bw
*Bb Back Squat:*
2 x 12 x 30 kg;
3 x 8 x 60 kg
*RDL:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg;
3 x 10 x 50 kg
*Plank:*
3 x 30 sec.


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 19, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Thursday 19 November*

*Incline Db Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db;
3 x 8 x 23,5 kg/Db
*Flat Bb Bench Press:*
3 x (10, 10, 8) x 55 kg
*Neutral Grip Pull Up:*
3 x (8, 7, 5) x Bw
*Pendlay Row:*
3 x (12, 12, 10) x 50 kg
*Bb O Head Press:*
1 x 12 x 25 kg;
3 x 8 x (35; 33; 30 kg)
*Db Lateral Raise:*
3 x (10; 8; 8) x 8,5 kg/Db
*Standing Banded Row:*
3 x 12 x Band Doubled


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 21, 2020)

*Lower Body & Arms Fat Burner*

*Saturday 21 November*

*Incline Alternating Db Curl:*
2 x 12 x 6,5 kg/Db;
3 x 11 x 13,5 kg/Db Followed immediately by
1 x 20 x 5 kg/Db
*Close Grip Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg;
3 x 10 x 48 kg Followed immediately by
1 x 25 x 5 kg Db's
*Standing Single Leg Weighted Calf Raise:*
1 x 12 x 6,5 kg;
3 x 15 x 10,5 kg
*Leg Extension:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg;
3 x 10 x 37,5 kg
*Deadlift:*
1 x 10 x 60 kg
1 x 8 x 70 kg
1 x 5 x 80 kg
1 x 3 x 95 kg
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
3 x 15 
*Db Hammer Curl:*
1 x 20 x 5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 22, 2020)

*Upper Body Fat Burner*

*Sunday 22 November*

*Incline Barbell Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg;
3 x 8 x 55kg
*Flat Db Bench Press:*
3 x 12 x 19,5 kg/Db
*Wide Grip Pull Up:*
3 x 5 x Bw (I experienced quite a bit of pain inmy left shouder!)
*Single Arm Db Row:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg Db
3 x 10 x 22,5 kg Db
*Seated Db Shoulder Press:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 13,5 kg/Db 
(Felt that shoulder pain again during my first set then changed to Arnold Press style and found it much better on the shoulder joint!)
*Standing Banded Row:* (supinated grip)
3 x 15 x band doubled


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 26, 2020)

Unfortunately I was hit by a bout of stomach flu this past Tuesday - nausia and diarrhoea! It seems to be clearing up so hopefully I'll be able to return to working out this weekend!?
Happy Thanksgiving to all in the USA!


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 28, 2020)

*PHUL Routine*

*Saturday 28 November*

Gut still not 100% but good enough to start working out again.

*Barbell Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 45 kg;
3 x 5 x 65 kg.
*Incline Dumbbell Press:*
3 x 10 x 21,5 kg/Db.
*Wide Grip Pull Up:*
3 x (6; 5; 5) x Bw
*Pendlay Row:*
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
3 x 5 x 65 kg
*Seated Barbell Shoulder Press:*
1 x 8 x 20 kg;
3 x 6 x 37,5 kg
*EZ Bar Curl:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 8 x 25 kg;
2 x 6 x 30 kg.
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 8 x 25 kg;
2 x 6 x 30 kg.

Enjoyed the workout even though I'm still experiencing some pain in the left hand shoulder joint.


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 1, 2020)

*PHUL Routine - Lower Body*

*Monday 30 November*
Due to time constraints I wasn't able to do the full workout but did get to hit Quads, Hams & Calves!
*Bb Back Squat:*
1 x 10 x 50 kg
1 x 8 x 65 kg
3 x 5 x 80 kg
*RDL:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg
1 x 8 x 50 kg
3 x 5 x 65 kg
*Standing Db Single Leg Calf Raise:*
1 x 12 x 6,5 kg
3 x 15 x 10,5 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 2, 2020)

*PHUL Routine*

*Upper Body Hypertrophy*

*Incline Barbell Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 40 kg;
3 x 8 x 55 kg
*Dumbbell Fly:*
3 x 12 x 8,5 kg/Db (Slow execution, concentrating and focusing on the stretch and contraction)
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg.Db
3 x 10 x 23,5 kg.Db
*Seated Bench Row:*
3 x 12 x 30 kg
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db;
1 x 8 x 10,5 kg/Db
2 x 8 x 9,5 kg/Db
*Banded Biceps Curl:*
3 x 10 x Doubled Band
*Dumbbell French Press:*
1 x 5 x 9,5 kg/Db; 1 x 10 x 5 kg/Db
 (found the weight a bit too heavy for hypertrophy rep range so immediately dropped weight and continued set above)
2 x 12 x 5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 3, 2020)

*PHUL Routine*

*Thursday 3 December*
*Lower Body Hypertrophy*

Still suffering from DOMS from my previous lower body workout (consequence of going 9 days between leg workout!) so decided to go really light.
*Barbell Front Squat:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 10 x 40 kg
*RDL:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 10 x 40 kg
*Leg Extension:*
3 x 12 x 30 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
3 x 10 x 25 kg
*Seated Barbell Calf Raise:*
3 x 15 x 60 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 5, 2020)

*PHUL Upper Body*

*Saturday 5 December*

*Barbell Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 45 kg;
3 x 5 x 65 kg 
*Dumbbell Incline Press:*
3 x 10 x 22,5 kg/Db
*Barbell Bent-over Row:*
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
3 x 5 x 65 kg
*Lat Pull Down:*
1 x 8 x single band doubled;
3 x 8 x double bands doubled up
*Wide Grip Upright Row:*
1 x 8 x 20 kg;
3 x 5 x 25 kg
*EZ Bar Curl:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
3 x 8 x 30 kg
*Dumbbell Hammer Curl:*
1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db
*Incline Dumbbell Triceps Extension:*
1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 6, 2020)

*PHUL Lower Strength*

*Sunday 6 December*

*Barbell Back Squat:*
1 x 10 x 50 kg;
1 x 5 x 65 kg;
3 x 5 x 82,5 kg
*Convensional Deadlift:*
1 x 5 x 70 kg;
1 x 5 x 85 kg;
1 x 5 x 100 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat:* 
1 x 10 x 25 kg;
3 x 10 x 35 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
3 x 10 x 27,5 kg
*Standing Single Leg Calf Raise:*
1 x 10 x 5 kg/leg
3 x 15 x 10,5 kg/leg
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
2 x 12


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 9, 2020)

*PHUL Upper Body Hypertrophy*

*Tuesday 8 December*
Decided to do Flyes first as a pre exhaust.
*Flat Dumbbell Fly:*
1 x 12 x 6,5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 10,5 kg/Db 
*Incline Barbell Bench:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg
1 x 12 x 40 kg
1 x 10 x 50 kg
1 x 8 x 57,5 kg
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/arm
3 x 10 x 24,5 kg/arm
*Standing Band Row:*
3 x 10 x Red Band doubled
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:*
3 x 12 x 5 kg/Db (left shoulder still giving problems thus a light lateral raise w slow controlled movementand hold at top)
*Dumbbell Pinwheel Curl:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/arm
1 x 10 x 9,5 kg/arm
3 x 10 x 12,5 kg/arm
*Incline Db Triceps Extension:* (Super set w Pinwheel curl)
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 8 x 9,5 kg/Db
*Incline Dumbbell Curl:*
3 x 10 x 9,5 kg/Db
*Band Push Down:* (Superset w Db Curl)
3 x 12 x Pink Band doubled


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 11, 2020)

*PHUL Lower Body Hypertrophy*

*Thursday 10 December*

*Goblet Squat:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg;
3 x 10 x 21,5 kg
*Dumbbell Reverse Lunge:*
3 x 10 x 5 kg/Db
*Leg Extension:*
3 x 12 x 32,5 Kg
*RDL:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg
3 x 10 x 50 kg
*45 Degree Standing Calf Raise:*
3 x 20 x Bw + a few extra single leg


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 15, 2020)

*PHUL Upper Body Strength*

*Tuesday 15 December*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 50 kg;
3 x 3 x 60 kg
*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press:*
3 x 12 x 19,5 kg/Db
*Wide Grip Pull Up:*
3 x 5 x Bw
1 x 5 x Band assist
*Pendlay Row:*
1 x 5 x 50 kg
3 x 5 x 60 kg
*Barbell Front Raise:*
1 x 15 x 10 kg (slow raising and lowering with pause on top of movement)
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:*
1 x 15 x 5kg/Db (slow raising and lowering with pause on top of movement)


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 16, 2020)

*Arm Workout*

*Thursday 16 December*

Ran out of time for the arm exercises in yesterdays upper body workout so did an arm workout this morning.

*Dumbbell Pin Wheel Curl:*
1 x 10 x 5kg Db/arm;
1 x 8 x 7,5 kg/Db/arm;
3 x 5 x 15,5 kg/Db/arm
*Unilateral Incline Db French Press:*
1 x 10 x 5 kg/Db/arm;
1 x 8 x 7,5 kg/Db/arm;
3 x 5 x 11,5 kg/Db/arm
*EZ Bar Curl:*
3 x 10 x 25 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
3 x 8 x 25 kg
*Incline Alternating Db Curl:*
1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db
*Band Unilateral Push Down:*
1 x 40 x Band


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 17, 2020)

*PHUL Lower Body Strength*

*Thursday 17 December*

*Barbell Back Squat:*
1 x 10 x 50 kg;
1 x 5 x 65 kg;
3 x 3 x 85 kg
*Convensional Deadlift:*
1 x 5 x 70 kg;
1 x 5 x 85 kg;
1 x 5 x 100 kg
*Leg Curls:*
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*Single Leg Standing Db Calf Raise:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Leg
3 x 15 x 11,5 kg/Leg


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 20, 2020)

*Upper Body Hypertrophy*

*Sunday 20 December*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db
3 x 8 x 21,5 kg/Db
*Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly:*
3 x 12 x 10,5 kg/Db
*Wide Grip Band Pull Down:*
1 x 12 x Light Band
1 x 10 x Medium Band
3 x 10 x Heavy Band
*Seated Bench Row:*
3 x 15 x 27,5 kg
*Standing Millitary Press:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg
1 x 10 x 25 kg
3 x 8 x 30 kg
*Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raise:*
3 x 10 x 6,5 kg 
*Supinated Narrow Grip Band Pull Down:*
1 x 20 x heavy Band.


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 21, 2020)

*Arm Workout*

*Monday 21 December*

*a. Concentration Curl:*
1 x 10 x 5 kg/Arm
1 x 8 x 11,5 kg/Arm
3 x 5 x 15,5 kg/Arm
*b. Seated Db Triceps Extension:*
1 x 10 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 5 x 11,5 kg/Db
*a. EZ Bar Curl:*
3 x 12 x 25 kg
*b. EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
3 x 10 x 25 kg
*Seated Hammer Curl:*
1 x 40 x 5 kg/Db
*Band Push Down:*
1 x 40 x Light Band Doubled

a. & b. = super set


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 23, 2020)

*PHUL: Lower Body*

*Tuesday 22 December*

*Barbell Front Squat:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
1 x 10 x 25 kg;
3 x 8 x 30 kg
*Dumbbell Rear Lunge:*
3 x 10/Leg x 5 kg/Dbs
*RDL:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg
3 x 12 x 50 kg
*Seated Barbell Calf Raise:*
3 x 15 x 68 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 24, 2020)

*PHUL Upper Body*

*Thursday 24 December*

*Barbell Incline Bench Press:*
2 x 12 x 20 kg;
3 x 4 x 60 kg
*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press:*
3 x 12 x 20,5 kg/Db
*Neutral Grip Pull Up:*
3 x (8; 7; 6) x Bodyweight
*Pendlay Row:*
1 x 10 x 50 kg;
1 x 8 x 60 kg;
1 x 6 x 65 kg;
1 x 5 x 67,5 kg
*Seated Over head Press:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 6 x 30 kg;
3 x 5 x 40 kg
*Incline Alternating Db Curl:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db;
4 x 10 x 10,5 kg/Db
*Triceps Dip:*
1 x 10 x Band assist
4 x 5 x Bodyweight
Left shoulder giving shit again, especially doing dips, hence only 5 reps!


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 26, 2020)

*Lower Body Deload*

*Saturday 26 December*

Decided on a deload week

*Deadlift:*
1 x 12 x 50 kg;
1 x 10 x 60 kg;
1 x 8 x 70 kg;
1 x 5 x 80 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat:*
3 x 12 x 30 kg
*Leg Extension:*
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*Leg Curl:*
3 x 12 x 25 kg
*Standing 45 Degree Calf Raise:*
1 x 40 x Bw


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 28, 2020)

*Upper Body Deload*

*Monday 28 December*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 20,5 kg/Db
*Flat Dumbbell Fly:*
3 x 15 x 7,5 kg/Db + extra 5 reps on last set
*Band Pull Down:*
1 x 12 x Light Band
3 x 10 x Heavy Band
*Standing Supine Grip Band Row:*
3 x 15 x Light Band + Tube Band
*Seated Arnold Press:*
3 x 15 x 8,5 kg/Db
*EZ Bar Preacher Curl:*
3 x 10 x 15 kg  Followed immediately by:
*Dumbbell Hammer Curl:*
1 x 30 x 5 kg/Db
*EZ Bar Standing French Press:*
3 x 12 x 15 kg  Followed immediately by:
*Band Push Down:*
1 x 30 (12 x Light Band Doubled, 18 x Tubular Band)


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 29, 2020)

*Lower Body Deload*

*Tuesday 29 December*

*Goblet Squat:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg;
3 x 10 x 21,5 kg
*Deficit RDL:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
3 x 8 x 45 kg
*Seated Barbell Calf Raise:*
3 x 12 x 70 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Dec 31, 2020)

*Upper Body Deload*

*Thursday 31 December*

*Push Up:*
10 x Bodyweight
*Inverse Row:*
10 x Bodyweight
*Front/Lateral Raise Combination:*
10 x 5 kg/Db
*Band Face Pull:*
10 x Light Band Doubled + Medium Band
The above execises were done circuit style with a 90 sec rest between each round of the 4 exercises. 
Finished with:
*Straight Arm Pull Down:*
1 x 40 x Light Band Doubled


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 2, 2021)

*Lower Body Strength*

*Saturday 2 January 2021*

*Barbell Front Squat:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 5 x 35 kg;
3 x 5 x 50 kg
*Deadlift:*
1 x 5 x 70 kg;
1 x 5 x 85 kg;
1 x 5 x 95 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat:*
3 x 10 x 40 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*Seated Barbell Calf Raise:*
4 x 12 x 73 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 3, 2021)

*Upper Body Strength*

Sunday 3 January

*Dumbbell Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 5 x 21,5 kg/Db;
3 x 5 x 26,5 kg/Db
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 10 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 5 x 21,5 kg/Db;
3 x 5 x 26,5 kg/Db
*Seated Overhead Barbell Press:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 5 x 30 kg;
3 x 4 x 45 kg
*Wide Grip Pull Up:*
3 x 5 x Bw
*Barbell Incline Bench Press:*
3 x 10 x 40 kg
*Triceps Dip:*
3 x 6 x Bw
*Farmers Carry:*
2 x 31,5 kg/Db x 40 m
*Standing Banded Row Supine Grip:*
1 x 40 x Light Band Doubled


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 5, 2021)

*Lower Body Hypertrophy*

*Goblet Squat:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg;
3 x 10 x 22,5 kg
*Dumbbell Reverse Lunge:*
3 x 10 x 5 kg/Db
*Barbell Hip Thrust:*
3 x 15 x 20 kg 
(First time I've ever done a Barbell hip thrust! Not very easy when one doesn't have a workout partner to help place the barbell on one's hips!)
*Leg Extension:*
3 x 15 x 30 kg
*RDL:*
1 x 15 x 20 kg;
3 x 12 x 45 kg
*Single Leg Standing Db Calf Raise:*
1 x 10 x 5 kg;
3 x 12 x 11,5 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 7, 2021)

*Upper Body Hypertrophy*

*Thursday 7 January*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db;
3 x 10 x 21,5 kg/Db.
*Dumbbell Flat Bench Fly:*
3 x 12 x 9,5 kg/Db.
*Lat Pull Down:*
1 x 12 x Light + Medium Band;
1 x 12 x Heavy Band;
3 x 8 x Heavy + Light Band.
*Inverted Row:*
3 x 10 x Bw.
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db;
1 x 8 x 9,5 kg/Db;
2 x 8 x 8,5 kg/Db.
*EZ Bar Curl:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
1 x 10 x 25 kg;
3 x 8 x 30 kg.


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 9, 2021)

*Lower Body Strength*

*Saturday 9 January*

*Convensional Deadlift:*
1 x 5 x 70 kg;
1 x 5 x 85 kg;
3 x 5/3/2 x 100 kg
*Barbell Front Squat:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 5 x 35 kg;
3 x 5/3/3 x 52,5 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 8 x 35 kg;
1 x 6 x 37,5 kg
*Seated Barbell Calf Raise:*
3 x 12 x 78 kg
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
1 x 12 (Have'nt done any ab work for a while!)


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 10, 2021)

*Upper Body Strength*

*Sunday 10 January*

*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 5 x 16,5 kg/Db;
3 x 5 x 27,5 kg/Db
*Neutral Grip Pull Up:*
3 x 7 x Bw (short pause some deep breaths after 5th rep in last set then next 2 reps)
*Seated Barbell Overhead Press:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 6 x 30 kg;
3 x 5 x 45 kg
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg;
3 x 8/10/8 x 30 kg
*Close Grip Bench Press:*
3 x 10 x 40 kg
*Alternating Incline Db Curl:*
3 x 12 x 10,5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 13, 2021)

*Lower Body Hypertrophy*

*Wednesday 13 January*

*Goblet Squat:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg;
3 x 10 x 23 kg
*Dumbbell Reverse Lunge:*
3 x 10 x 6,5 kg/Db
*Barbell Hip Thrust:*
3 x 15 x 24 kg
*Leg Extention:*
3 x 12 x 35 kg
*RDL:*
1 x 15 x 24 kg;
3 x 10 x 47,5 kg (with a deficite)
*Single Leg Dumbbell Calf Raise:*
1 x 10 x 6,5 kg Db;
3 x 12 x 12,5 kg Db
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
2 x 15


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 15, 2021)

*Upper Body Hypertrophy*

*Friday 15 January*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 22,5 kg/Db
*Inverted Row:*
3 x 10 x Bw
*Seated Arnold Press:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db
*Banded Lat Pull Down:*
Supinated Close Grip as in Chins
1 x 12 x Medium Band
3 x 15 x Heavy Band
Workout interupted so no time for arm work!


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 18, 2021)

*Lower Body Strength*

*Monday 18 January*

*Sumo Deadlift:*
1 x 5 x 70 kg;
1 x 5 x 85 kg;
2 x 5 x 100 kg;
1 x 5 x 95 kg
*Barbell Hack Squat*:
3 x 10 x 50 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg;
3 x 8 x 35 kg
*Standing 45 Degree Calf Raise:*
3 x 20 x Bw
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
2 x 12 x Bw;
1 x 8 x Bw


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 19, 2021)

*Upper Body Strength*

*Tuesday 19 January*

*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 5 x 21,5 kg/Db;
3 x 4 x 28,5 kg/Db
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 12 x 16,5 kg/Arm;
3 x 10 x 28,5 kg/Arm
*Seated Barbell OH Press:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 8 x 30 kg;
3 x 3 x 47,5 kg
*Wide Grip Pull Down:*
3 x 10 x Heavy Band
*Close Grip Bench Press:*
3 x 10 x 45 kg
*Alternating Incline Dumbbell  Curl:*
3 x 10 x 12,5 kg/Db


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 22, 2021)

*Lower Body Hypertrophy*

*Thursday 21 January*

*Barbell Front Squat:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 6 x 30 kg;
3 x 8 x 40 kg
*Dumbbell Reverse Lunge:*
3 x 10 x 7,5 kg/Db
*Leg Extention:*
3 x 10 x 40 kg
*Barbell Romanian Deadlift:*
1 x 12 x 25 kg;
3 x 8 x 50 kg
*Standing Single Leg Db Calf Raise:*
1 x 10 x 6,5 kg.Db/Leg;
3 x 12 x 13,5 kg.Db/Leg
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
2 x 12;
1 x 10.


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 22, 2021)

*Upper Body Hypertrophy*

*Friday 22 January*

*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db;
3 x 10 x 23,5 kg/Db
*Wide Grip Pull Up:*
3 x 5 x Bw
*Dumbbell Fly:*
3 x 10 x 10,5 kg/Db
*Inverted Row:*
3 x 12 x Bw (Legs raised, body horizontal)
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 8 x 8,5 kg/Db 
followed immediately by:
1 x 8 x 5 kg/Db; 1 x 8 x 3 kg/Db
Will do arms seprately over the weekend


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 24, 2021)

*Biceps & Triceps*

*Sunday 24 January*

*Pinwheel Curl:*
1 x 5 x 10,5 kg.Db/Arm;
2 x 5 x 15,5 kg.Db/Arm;
2 x 5 x 16,5 kg.Db/Arm
*EZ Bar Curl:*
3 x 10 x 25 kg
*Incline Db Curl:*
2 x 40 x 5 kg/Db (couple of seconds rest after 30 reps in both sets)
*Close Grip Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
3 x 5 x 55 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
3 x 12 x 20 kg
*Band Push Down:*
1 x 40 x Red Tube Band
1 x 30 x Red Tube Band


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 25, 2021)

*Lower Body Strength*

*Monday 25 January*

*Jefferson Deadlift:* (haven't done Jeffersons in years and even then didn't do them regularly thus starting light!)
3 x 5 x 70 kg Right leg over bar;
3 x 5 x 70 kg Left leg over bar 
*Barbell Hack Squat:*
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
3 x 5 x 60 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*Single Leg Stand 45degree Calf Raise:*
3 x 15 x Bw
*Plank:*
3 x 30 sec


----------



## Peterkay (Jan 27, 2021)

*Upper Body Strength*

*Wednesday 27 January*

*Dumbbell Bench Press:*
1 x 8 x 16,5 kg/Db;
1 x 5 x 21,5 kg/Db;
3 x 5 x 28,5 kg/Db
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 12 x 16,5 kg.Db/Arm;
1 x 8 x 21,5 kg.Db/Arm;
3 x 5 x 28,5 kg.Db/Arm
*Seated Arnold Press:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 10,5 kg/Db;
3 x 5 x 16,5 kg/Db
*Pull Up:*
3 x 5 x Bw
*Band Chin Grip Pull Down:*
3 x 12 x Heavy Band


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 3, 2021)

Taking some time off (enforced break) due to a bout of flu (trust it aint covid!)


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 8, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*8 February 2021*
Did a biceps and triceps workout on Saturday 6 February. I have decided to change things up a bit and will be doing a 3 day full body workout for the next couple of months.
*Front Squat:*
1 x 5 x 20 kg;
1 x 5 x 35 kg;
3 x 5 x 50 kg
*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db;
3 x 8 x 23,5 kg/Db
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/DB/Arm
1 x 10 16,5 kg/Db/Arm
3 x 10 x 23,5 kg/Db/Arm
*Seated Dumbell Overhead Press:*
1 x 5 x 16,5 kg/Db (found this a bit too heavy for my injured left shoulder)
3 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db
*EZ Bar Biceps Curl:*
2 x 8 x 30 kg
*Banded Push Down:*
2 x 10 x Medium band doubled


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 10, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Wednesday 10 February*

*Barbell Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
3 x 5 x 60 kg
*Pendlay Row:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg
1 x 10 x 50 kg
1 x 8 x 60 kg
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:*
1 x 12 x 5,5 kg/Db
1 x 10 x 7,5 kg/Db
1 x 10 x 8,5 kg/Db
Dumbbell Reverse Lunge:
3 x 8 x 8,5 kg/Db
*Standing Single Leg Calf Raise:* 
1 x 12 x Bw
3 x 12 x 8,5 kg Db/Leg
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
1 x 15


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 12, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Friday 12 February*

*Deadlift:*
1 x 10 x 50 kg; 
3 x 5 x (70 kg; 85 kg; 100 kg)
*Seated OH Press:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
1 x 8 x 30 kg;
1 x 6 x 45 kg
*Closegrip Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 6 x 50 kg;
1 x 5 x 57,5 kg
*EZ Bar Curl:*
1 x 10 x 25 kg
1 x 8 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 35 kg
*Hammer Curl to Kichback:*
1 x 15 x 5 kg/Db each way


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 15, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Monday 15 February*

*Barbell Front Squat:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 5 x 35 kg;
3 x 3 x 55 kg
*Stiff Leg Deadlift:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 40 kg;
3 x 5 x 55 kg
*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db;
3 x 8 x 23,5 kg/Db
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 10 x10,5 kg Db/Arm;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg Db/Arm;
3 x 8 x 25,5 kg Db/Arm
*Ab Wheel Rollout:*
2 x 12


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 17, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Wednesday 17 February*

*Barbell Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 20 kg;
1 x 5 x 35 kg;
1 x 3 x 50 kg;
4 x 5 x 65 kg
*Pendlay Row:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg;
1 x 10 x 50 kg;
1 x 8 x 65 kg
*Seated Arnold Press:*
1 x 12 x 11,5 kg/Db;
2 x 8 x 16,5 kg/Db
*Leg Extension:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg;
1 x 10 x 35 kg;
1 x 8 x 40 kg
*Prone Leg Curl:*
3 x 10 x 30 kg
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
3 x 10 x 20 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 20, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Saturday 20 February*

*Jefferson Deads:*
1 x 10 (5 each way) x 70 kg;
1 x 6 (3 each way) x 85 kg;
1 x 6 (3 each way) x 100 kg
*Standing OH Press:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
3 x 8 x 35 kg
*Pull Up:*
1 x 4 x Wide grip;
2 x 5 x Neutral grip
*Close Grip Bench Press:*
1 x 12 x 30 kg;
1 x 8 x 50 kg;
1 x 6 x 57,5 kg
*EZ Bar Curl:*
1 x 12 x 20 kg;
1 x 10 x 25 kg;
1 x 6 x 35 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 23, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Tuesday 23 February*

*Barbell Hack Squat:*
1 x 5 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
3 x 5 x 70 kg
*RDL:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 40 kg;
3 x 5 x 57 kg
*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 11,5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg/Db;
1 x 5 x 23,5 kg/Db (Unilateral)
2 x 8 x 23,5 kg/Db (Bilateral)
*Single Arm Dumbbell Row:*
1 x 10 x 11,5 kg Db;
1 x 10 x 16,5 kg Db;
3 x 10 x 23,5 kg Db
*Banded Face Pull:*
3 x 12 x Medium Tubeband


----------



## Peterkay (Feb 26, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Thursday 25 February*

*Barbell Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
4 x 5 x 67,5 kg
*Barbell Row:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
4 x 5 x 60 kg
Changed the Rows up a bit from my normal Pendlay Rows to the more conventional style of Bent Over Rows.
*Dumbbell Lateral Raise:*
1 x 10 x 3 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 8,5 kg/Db
*Dumbbell Reverse Lunge:*
1 x 8/leg x walking lunge as a warm up
3 x 8 x 8,5 kg/Db
*Incline OH Dumbbell Extension:*
1 x 10 x 5 kg/Db;
2 x 5 x 10,5 kg/Db (experienced some pain & discomfort in my left elbow tendon so dropped weight)
1 x 20 x 5 kg/Db
*Incline Dumbbell Curl:*
1 x 10 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 10,5 kg/Db
Above Tri & Bi execises done as super sets
Finish off with:
*Banded Face Pull & Pull Apart:*
2 x 12 x Medium Tube Band each exercise


----------



## Peterkay (Mar 4, 2021)

Attempted my ussual workout this past Saturday 27 February but was feeling so weak and pretty soon was panting and puffing with heart rate hammering away so decided to listen to my body and pack it in. I just manage to do 3 sets of Pull Ups and 3 sets of OH Press. 
I guess I've picked up a change in season flu so will be resting for the rest of the week. Hoping to feel well enough to restart this weekend.


----------



## Peterkay (Mar 9, 2021)

*Bodyweight Workout*

*Saturday 6 March*
Back in the saddle after a week's layoff. Still not feeling 100% so am starting off with a light bodyweight routine.
*Push Up:*
3 x 10 x Bw
*Inverse Rowing:*
3 x 10 x Bw
*Bulgarian Split Squat:*
3 x 10 x Bw
The 3 above exercises were done as a circuit.
*Banded Face Pull:*
3 x 12 x Medium Tube Band


----------



## Peterkay (Mar 9, 2021)

*Bodtweight Workout*

Carried on with the circuit style bodyweight routine.
*Neutral Grip Pull Up:*
3 x 6 x Bw
*Parallel Bar Chest Dips:*
3 x 6 x Bw
*Db Walking Lunge:*
3 x 8/Leg x 5 kg/Db
*Banded Face Pull:*
3 x 12 x Medium Tube Band
Hopefully I'll be back to feeling 100% well by the end of the week and can continue with my previous free weight full body routine.


----------



## Peterkay (Mar 11, 2021)

*Bodyweight Workout*

*Thursday 11 March*

*Chest, Back & Legs*
*Feet Elevated Push Up:*
3 x 10 x Bw
*Inverse Row:*
3 x 10 x Bw
*Step Up:*
3 x 10/leg x Bw

*Biceps*
*Pinwheel Curl:*
1 x 12/arm x 5 kg. Db
1 x 8/arm x 11.5 kg. Db
3 x 4/arm x 16,5 kg Db
*Incline Alternating Dumbbell Curl:*
3 x 10 x 11,5 kg/Db
*EZ Bar Curl:*
1 x 30 x 15 kg


----------



## Peterkay (Mar 13, 2021)

*Bodyweight Workout*

*Saturday 13 March*

*Chin Ups:*
3 x 6 x Bw
*Chest Dip:*
3 x 6 x Bw
*Bulgarian Split Squat:*
3 x 10/leg x Bw
*EZ Bar Skull Crusher:*
1 x 12 x 15 kg
3 x 10 x 20 kg
Banded Push Down:
1 x 30 x Light tube band


----------



## Peterkay (Mar 18, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Tuesday 16 March*

*Barbell Back Squat:*
1 x 8 x 50 kg;
1 x 6 x 60 kg;
1 x 5 x 70 kg
*RDL:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 8 x 40 kg;
1 x 8 x 50 kg
*Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 11.5 kg/Db
1 x 10 x 16.5 kg/Db
1 x 10 x 21.5 kg/Db
*Single Arm Db Row:*
1 x 10 x 16.5 kg Db
1 x 10 x 21.5 kg Db
1 x 8 x 23.5 kg Db
*Incline Alternating Db Curl:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
1 x 10 x 11.5 kg/Db
1 x 8 x 13.5 kg/Db
*Ab Rotisserie:*
Plank x 30 sec
Left Side Plank x 20 sec
Crunch x 10
Right Side Plank x 20 sec
Plank x 30 sec


----------



## Peterkay (Mar 18, 2021)

*Full Body Workout*

*Thursday 18 March*

*Barbell Bench Press:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 5 x 50 kg;
3 x 5 x 60 kg
*Barbell BO Row:*
1 x 10 x 30 kg;
1 x 8 x 40 kg;
3 x 5 x 50 kg
*Seated Arnold Press:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db;
1 x 10 x 11,5 kg/Db;
3 x 8 x 15,5 kg/Db
*Banded Face Pull:*
3 x 12 x Medium Band Doubled
*Incline Db Triceps Extension:*
1 x 12 x 5 kg/Db
3 x 10 x 8,5 kg/Db
*Step Up:*
3 x 10 x Bw (went light as my legs were still hurting from Back Squats)


----------



## Henny (Apr 19, 2021)

WOW this is amazing! I need to start getting into shape now! I am in my 20s lols


----------

